# Turning Brake Rotors On The Sheldon & Globe Miller By Rick Redfield



## HMF (Oct 29, 2016)

*Posted with permission of Rick Redfield*
https://www.facebook.com/rick.redfield.9/media_set?set=a.10150734068370184.708181.523160183&type=3

*Turning Brake Rotors on the Sheldon & Globe Miller*
*A Father-Son Project*

Updated about 5 years ago
We have three cars needing brake jobs. The challenge to us home shop machinists was clear: make that shop work for us! We cooked up a self-centering design to mount brake rotors to remachine. It was a major challenge but it worked! One car is done and working great. Total cost: $19 for pads only. Cost for the wonderful shared father-son experience: priceless!


----------



## silverhawk (Oct 30, 2016)

Makes me wish I had a larger lathe! Thanks for all the pictures. It is a beautiful set of instructions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rgray (Oct 30, 2016)

Those parts you made may well come in real handy for other projects also. I've often needed a cone for a mandrel like that. They are crazy expensive for a brake lathe.
Nice work!


----------

